# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  لـــكـــي لا نـــنـــســـى ..

## هدوء عاصف

هدوء عاصف - منتديات الحصن 






لكي لا ننساك يا أرضنا المحتلة 
(فلسطين المحتلة عام 1948) 

لكي لا ننسى إخوتي فلسطين المحتلة، تلك المدن والقرى التي نسيها الكثير منا.. حيفا ويافا والناصرة.. الرملة واللد وعكا وتل الربيع.. مدننا العربية الفلسطينية التي أغتصبت عام 1948، سكانها الذين طردوا وشرّدوا وتبعثروا في الشتات والمهجر، الذين سلبت اراضيهم ظلما وجورا. 
هنا في هذه الزاوية سأطرح إنشاء الله في كل يوم ثلاثاء موضوعا يتحدّث عن واحدة من هذه المدن.. أجمل وأروع مدن فلسطين الحبيبة، التي يعيثون أولئك الأوغاد فيها فســــــــاداً..
سنتكلم عن المدينة وتاريخها وعن سكانها واشهر عائلاتها، كما سيكون هذا الموضوع إنشاء الله بمثابة دليل سياحي لكل مدينة، حيث سأدرج صورا نادرة وصورا حديثة لأبرز معالمها.. ومدن فلسطين الحبيبة كلها معالم مقدّسة وتستحق منا الوقوف عندها.. 
اليوم سنتحدث عن فلسطين بشكل عام.. وموعدنا الأسبوع المقبل مع (مدينة حيفا) الساحلية الجميلة.. 



فلسطين المحتلة 
تقع فلسطين على الشاطىء الشرقي «للبحر المتوسط». عاصمتها القدس. يحدها «لبنان» شمالاً، و «البحر المتوسط» غرباً، ومن الجنوب الغربي «مصر»، و «خليج العقبة» جنوباً، وشرقاً «الأردن» و «البحر الميت»، ومن الشمال الشرقي «سوريا
هذه حدود فلسطين المحتلة دون تقسيم أو تصنيف ففلسطين هي كل فلسطين من الشمال الى الجنوب. 


كانت فلسطين عبر التاريخ جزءاً من امبراطورية أوكيان آخر. وقد عُرفت بـ «أرض كنعان» نسبة إلى حضارة الكنعانيين، وقد بُنيت مدينة القدس حوالي سنة 3000 ق.م. تعرضت هذه المنطقة إلى غزوة من اليهود في القرن الثاني عشر قبل الميلاد حاولوا فيها إبادة الشعوب الأصلية بقسوة ووحشية لكنهم فشلوا. حاول يوشع بن نون احتلال مدينة القدس التي كانت تُعرف بـ «يبوس» فقاومه سكانها بقوة، وأخيراً تمكن داود بن عيسى من الاستيلاء عليها عام 1000 ق.م، ثم ابنه سليمان الحكيم ثم ولاده رحيمام. ثم انقسمت البلاد إلى دولتين: مملكة يهودا وعاصمتها أورشليم، ومملكة إسرائيل وعاصمتها السامرة، ونشبت الحرب بينهما. هاجمهم الأشوريون واحتلوا القدس، فانقرضت مملكة يهودا عام 586 ق.م.، تبعتها مملكة إسرائيل. وفي سنة 332 ق.م. استولى الاسكندر المقدوني على أورشليم، ثم الرومان. وفي عام 66 م وبعد ظهور «المسيح» عليه السلام وانتشار المسيحية، تمكن اليهود من الاستيلاء على أورشليم. وفي عام 135 م تمكن الأمبراطور الروماني هدريان من أخماد ثورة اليهود ودمرّ أورشليم وطردهم منها. دخلت جيوشُ الفرسِ القدسَ عام 614 م. وفي عام 636 م اتجهت جيوش المسلمين لفتح القدس وبلاد الشام في عهد الخليفة «عمر بن الخطاب»، فدخلت بيت المقدس. أصبحت القدس عربية إسلامية، حيثُ تعاقب على حكمها الخلفاء الراشدون، فالأمويون، فالعباسيون، فبنوطولون، فالأخشيديون، فالفاطميون، فالسلاجقة، فالمماليك، فالأتراك المسلمون وحتى سنة 1948 م، باستثناء فترة الحروب الصليبية 1099 ـ 1187 م. احتلت بريطانيا مدينة القدس عام 1917 وأنشأت فيها حكومة عسكرية، وتمّ بعد ذلك تعيين هربرت صموئيل بتأثير من الحركة الصهيونية في لندن. ومنذ عام 1933 زادت هجرة اليهود إلى فلسطين إثر تفاقم الحركة النازية في أوروبا. 



 



تشكلت حركات وطنية برئاسة الحاج أمين الحُسيني عام 1936 لقيادة الثورة الفلسطينية ضد الاستعمار البريطاني، وطالبت بالحدّ منهجرة اليهود، وقد عُقِدَ مؤتمرات في لندن عامي 1946 و 1947 لأجل ذلك، لكنهما فَشَلا في الوصول إلى تفاهم بين العرب واليهود. إثر ذلك أقرّت الأمم المتحدة تقسيم فلسطين إلى دولتين إحداهما عربية والأخرى يهودية. وتمّ إعلان دولة إسرائيل التي اعترفت بها كل من الولايات المتحدة والإتحاد السوفياتي، وأنكرتها الدول العربية. وفي عام 1948 دارت معارك عنيفة بين العرب واليهود أدّت إلى انسحاب الجيوش العربية من فلسطين. ظلت القدس تحت الحكم الأردني إلى أن احتلتها إسرائيل في حرب 1967. أصدر مجلس الأمن الدولي قرارات متتالية بضرورة انسحاب إسرائيل من الأراضي العربية التي احتلتها بما فيها القدس غير أن إسرائيل لم تردّ عليها وفي عام 1993 اتفقت كل من إسرائيل ومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية على انسحاب إسرائيل من غزة وأريحا . 



 



مساحة فلسطين: 946،21.  
عدد سكانها: 5,534,669 نسمه  
أهم مدنها: القدس، يافا، حيفا، بيت لحم، بئر السبع، عكا, رام الله , الخليل , نابلس , جنين , الناصره  
دياناتها: الإسلام، اليهودية، المسيحية.  
عملتها: الشيكل الجديد , الدينار الاردني  
متوسط دخل الفرد: 10,000دولار  




 



إخوتي عندما نتكلم عن فلسطين دعونا لا نتكلم فقط عن رام الله والقدس وغزة وطولكرم.. دعونا لا ننسى إخوتي عكا وحيفا ويافا وتل الربيع وام الرشراش والناصرة.. كلها فلسطين وستبقى عربية وأهلها الأوفياء المناضلون في الداخل والخارج هم أهلنا ومقاومون ورمز للعزة والصمود، أما أولئك الذين أصبحوا يتحدثون عن الضفة ونسوا حق عودتنا، فهم حفنة مرتزقة باعوا الأوطان والديار بأبخس الأثمان.. ودمتم سالمين 

 














*أنظر في مواضيع متصلة:* 

*0 مدينة حيفـــــــــــا* 
*0 مدينة النـــــــاصرة* 
*0 مدينة عكـــــــــــــا* 
*0 مدينة يــــــــــافــا*

0 مدينة طبريــــــــا

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

[align=center][/align]

*لك مني أجمل تحية*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]هذه هي فلسطين كل فلسطين
إحفظوا مدنها وقراها عن ظهر قلب
ولا للتقسيم ونسيان حق العودة




[align=center][/align][BIMG]http://www.palvoice.com/forums/imgcache08/3148.gif[/BIMG]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]مدينة يافا المحتلة






[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]مدينة حيفا المحتلة





[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]مدينة الناصرة العربية المحتلة





[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]شاطيء مدينة عكا المحتلة





دعــــــــــونا لا ننســــــــــى

----------


## شذى الياسمين

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15): 
ما حدا بنسى بلده ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]أكيد وخصوصا إنو كتيرين منا ما شافوا هديك المدن المحتلة

مدن رائعة وجميلة جدا تدعونا للبكاء أحيانا ، وللهلع من هول ما قد حصل أحيانا اخرى

----------


## شذى البنفسج

راااااااااائع جدا جدا
والصور جدا جميلة
هديك البلاد كتير حلوه ونفسي ازورها واسكن فيها لو يوم بحياتي ..
اللع يعطيك الف عافية..
جد بكيتني..  :SnipeR (72): 
الله يعطيك الغ عافية يا رب ويوفقك دائما..
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8): 
 :SnipeR (8):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اكييييييييييييييييد ما بننسى ..

----------


## نقاء الروح

شكرا كتير على الموضوع 
فلسطين في الاعماق

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يسلموا  :SnipeR (8):  
رائع لو يكون موضوع زي هيك بخلينا على تواصل اكثر مع الاراضي المحتله وبعرفنا عليها اكثر , مثل هيك موضوع بحيي اشياء كثيره داخل كل واحد تجاه فلسطين .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]مروركم أكثر من رائع وإنشاء الله رح تعرفوا عن كل مدينة بالتفصيل ورح تشوفوا قديش فلسطين حلوة واحلى بقاع الأرض

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(15):

----------

